# hood



## PIRANHAS_RULE (Mar 5, 2003)

i was wonderin if ppl had and ideas for a tank hood 4 a 77 gal tank 48" by 16" i tryed to cut plexcy glass but the ledge in the tank doesnt stick out fare enough 4 that any other idea i want it to look some what nice. thanx


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I was going to recommend a peice of wood but if you want it to look nice then,I am not sure you could try plastic wrap that might look nice in a goofy kind of way.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I'd say go somewhere where they sell glass and ask them to cut you a couple pieces, then go to a LFS and get the rubber hinge.
MAD


----------

